# ecotech 1 mp40 or 2 mp10?



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

what would be better for a 46 bowfront? 2 mp10s? or 1 mp40/


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Two wireless MP-10's will give you more versatility in your flow patterns. I would suggest getting the wireless models if you do get them.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Up-size always happen in this hobby. I'd take mp40 for the future purpose.
You can dial down if too much flow in 46g. It's my 2 cents.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Comes down to your rock work and space available to place 1or 2 powerheds. 2 would give you versatility and options of making waves and back and forth flow which sps love.


----------

